# First time smoker with brand new smoke vault



## olympicredneck (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey guys thanks in advance for the advise. What do you all recommend with a brand new smoker? Should I fire it up and run it with wood chips in it for a few hrs then clean it out before I smoke any meat for the first time? Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2016)

All you need to do is season it. Fire it up and run it hot for a hour or so to burn off any oils that may be left from manufacturing. 

I'd recommend using wood chunks not chips. 2"-3" chunks. 3-6 of them depending on length of smoke.

After that initial burn set your pit temp, put some wood in and a chicken and have yourself a meal. 

No need to wash out the smoker. Clean the grates is all. You want the hunk to build up that's the seasoning.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Sounds like Case has you covered!

Al


----------



## olympicredneck (Dec 11, 2016)

Ok sounds good, thank you very much.


----------



## olympicredneck (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey guys, I found a guy that trimmed His apple tree. There small sticks about 1" up to 2.5" round and about 3ft long. Would this be a good wood to cut into 2", 3" cuncks amd use to smoke chicken and pork? As always thanks you for your help. I should mention the wood has been drying out for about 4 months he said.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 3, 2017)

I am also looking at some apple tree wood. I am assuming once it is seasoned it would be good for smoker. Anyone out there with some input on this???


----------



## cornelius74d (Jan 3, 2017)

If you take the bark off and it's seasoned before smoking I say go for it. I have dry seasoned cherry I acquired the same way and use with good results.


----------



## olympicredneck (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm confused lol. Some people say take bark off some people say leave It on, same with the wood some people say use chips and some say use pucks. [emoji]128556[/emoji] I'm using a Smoke vault propane smoker. I was going to cut my apple branches into small pucks 2" and 3" and use them to smoke without taking the bark off. Is this ok or am I out to lunch? 
Thanks


----------



## smoke-it-all (Jan 3, 2017)

I've used bark on, and off. I cut down 3 apple trees at my house so I have an abundance of it. I smoked a butt with heavy smoke both ways, and I now take the time to take the bark off. The bark on wasn't bad, but I could tell the difference. Or maybe it was in my head! Either way I vote bark off


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd remove the bark. Cut up the branches as you mentio. If they are bigger than 3" in diameter split them. Then you are going to want to seasonings n them. Store them loosely somewhere that is dry for 6months to a year. Then use them for your smoker. If the wood is green your smoke won't be as good.


----------

